# video compilation!



## scheme-sport (May 6, 2014)




----------



## El Xavi (Apr 12, 2014)

Buenos tiros . y buen video


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

AMAZING!!! :bowdown: I hope one day I will shoot like you sir!!!

SSPT...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Some very fine shooting there!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

wow vary nice shooting


----------



## Blackbriar (Apr 30, 2013)

Top shooting, mate ! (as usual !)


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Great Shooting WW


----------



## aidy (May 15, 2014)

never get sick of watching that mint mate hats of to BPR cheers


----------



## scheme-sport (May 6, 2014)

Cheers guys.... Your comments are much appreciated..... Keep shooting and be happy!....


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow that was a great video. I need to share it with my father, he would love it. A great demonstration of how effective a slingshot can be.


----------



## mrtom (Apr 7, 2013)

Also top shooting mate


----------



## Gote Rider (May 16, 2010)

This is a very good video with some outstanding shooting. Keep them coming.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

That was a really good video, thanx! That's motivating me to go back out


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Fine shooting.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

sweet shooting video of your skills...awesome my friend...some day I hope to be half that good~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

I saw a rabbit on the side of the road today and it crossed my mind to take it out the window haha. I even had a slingshot with me but I do not know how that would go over in the states


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Cool vid, nice shooting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scheme-sport (May 6, 2014)

You should have done it Randy lold.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Great vid! Pigeon out the car window on top of the light post was amazing... Cool pfs too.


----------



## scheme-sport (May 6, 2014)

I wonder who made that PFS??


----------



## aidy (May 15, 2014)

av got a belta pfs longers made it just need to learn to shoot it properly now atb aidy


----------

